
Ask HN: Will spending time working with CloverETL hurt my career? - patagonia
Our company&#x27;s &quot;data wrangling&quot; team, which I&#x27;m a part of, is working to implement&#x2F;migrate much of our ETL process to CloverETL. In searching for &quot;CloverETL&quot; there are no books on Amazon, there are no results on &quot;Search Hacker News&quot;, and there are very, very few results on job sites. CloverETL seems like a solid product for our use case, but I just don&#x27;t see it being used. I&#x27;m wondering if I&#x27;m being set-up for a career set-back.<p>Does anyone else have experience with CloverETL or have an opinion on hiring people with a background using it?<p>For additional context: Prior to CloverETL everything was implemented in BASH (I know, not good, I was semi-horrified). There was a push by one person to move to Python, but they botched the job and now he&#x27;s gone, the remaining folks don&#x27;t know Python, and we&#x27;re dismantling the little Python code we had. The CloverETL push is by the group&#x27;s manager, and no one else has expressed an opinion.
======
viraptor
Never used cloveretl, but I'm not sure why you see it as a setback. It
requires programming in standard Java as far as I can see, so it's not a "we
made our own silo environment" kind of project. Some skills will be
transferable to other approaches and the Java extraction / processing will
surely bring its own chunk of interesting projects. ETL itself as an idea is
going to be similar across many solutions. And that's transferable experience.

It sounds like you need some ETL solution and you're either buying one or
writing one from scratch. If you need it now and have money, you're probably
just going to buy something.

------
PaulHoule
I would not be afraid of working on something that isn't famous. If this
project succeeds you have a great story of how you picked up technology X and
did something great with it. Then when somebody else needs technology Y, you
can do the same.

